# ID ME



## CrocKeeper

Ok we will start easy and get harder....
first one..and I am sure many will nail it right off the bat....


----------



## alan

snake?


----------



## CrocKeeper

hahahahahahahahahahaha....

Yes, but Alan specifically I am looking for Binomial answers.....


----------



## werdna

brown python?????? man i dont know this one but i should


----------



## CrocKeeper

It is a snake.
Yep a Python.
How about a genus and species?


----------



## bob351

carpet python im not good with snakes


----------



## CrocKeeper

not a Carpet Python.

I will wait for some more attempts before offering any hints....
Where are you Ace? Afraid to come away from your fish behavioour book and play with *REAL * poikilotherms???


----------



## piranhasrule

closest i can get is the White-lipped Python, Leiopython albertisii, except it doesnt look like it has white lips









i'l keep looking

Australian Olive Python (Liasis olivaceus olivaceus)

I give up


----------



## CrocKeeper

NEVER give up








You are correct with









*Australian Olive Python * (_Liasis olivaceus olivaceus_)

Ok I will find one a little harder....obviously that was way too easy......


----------



## Polypterus

CrocKeeper said:


> NEVER give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Australian Olive Python * (_Liasis olivaceus olivaceus_)
> 
> Ok I will find one a little harder....obviously that was way too easy......


I need to make a habit of checking Non-P SD more often....Have not seen you around for a long time Croc... Good to see you









Now How 'bout a new Herp


----------



## CrocKeeper

Hey Poly!
Interesting new name???







Girl Troubles







? (joke)..

OK..new one ...give this one a try gang...shouldn't be too hard..


----------



## lewis

sea krait (Laticauda colubrina).


----------



## CrocKeeper

Nope..good guess, and not one I expected right from the beginning.
Where are the rest of you?


----------



## luciferzone

CrocKeeper said:


> Ok we will start easy and get harder....
> first one..and I am sure many will nail it right off the bat....


SNAKE


----------



## CrocKeeper

That was a funny repsonse when Alan did it 10 posts ago...


----------



## killarbee

Micrurus multifasciatus

View attachment 116322


----------



## CrocKeeper

*Micrurus multifasciatus * 
Is correct Sir!!!

I must say I did not expect that one answered so quickly!!!!


----------



## killarbee

CrocKeeper said:


> *Micrurus multifasciatus *
> Is correct Sir!!!
> 
> I must say I did not expect that one answered so quickly!!!!












so now it is my turn ?


----------



## CrocKeeper

By all means give us a great herp headache!!!!!


----------



## killarbee

okay









have fun :

View attachment 116612


----------



## acestro

I'm late







Lemme try this one...

It looks like a kind of Lacerta....

Lacerta viridis ???


----------



## CrocKeeper

...looks like a male viridis...but I don't know for sure....it is lacking the black speckling I associate with viridis.....but of course being in the US my experience with them is limited....

I think that's a good call Ace...


----------



## acestro

I'm back


----------



## Polypterus

Definitely a _Lacerta_ and I lean toward _L. viridis _ Still not full sure of myself on that....I'm not much of a Lizard person.


----------



## acestro

I am the lizard king!

oh wait, that was someone else...


----------



## killarbee

Nope, not a _lacerta viridis_ it's not even a member of the _Lacertidae_ family. It's natural habitat is very spread : South- and southern North-America; Brazil, Colombia, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Panama, Aruba, Belize, Suriname, Trinidad en Venezuela.

[/hint]


----------



## acestro

Hmmmm..... but it is a 'lacertid', yes?

Wait.... that's not a kind of Cnemidophorus is it?


----------



## killarbee

acestro said:


> Hmmmm..... but it is a 'lacertid', yes?
> 
> Wait.... that's not a kind of Cnemidophorus is it?










Cnemidophorus lemniscatus


----------



## acestro

Whoah, no stripes or stripes were faded?


----------



## acestro

Not sure if this one has been done....


----------



## killarbee

acestro said:


> Whoah, no stripes or stripes were faded?


As far i know he has no stripes. A friend of mine bought a couple of these a few days ago so i could be wrong









my guess : *Chitra indica*


----------



## CrocKeeper

Whoa...I totally did not think it was a Cnemi.......I love it when I get spanked...LOL
Just shows ya why ID of somethings is tough with photos..LOL..
Good job Killarbee...

Definately Chitra...I think indica is a good call...

I still love that I got owned overa lacerta.....


----------



## acestro

Yeah, Chitra. Dang that was fast.


----------



## killarbee

View attachment 117018


shouldn't be that difficult


----------



## acestro

Oh man, that snake is soooooo famililar...

Is it the 'flying snake'....

(Chrysopelea paradisi)


----------



## killarbee

acestro said:


> Oh man, that snake is soooooo famililar...
> 
> Is it the 'flying snake'....
> 
> (Chrysopelea paradisi)


we have a winnerrrr !!


----------



## acestro

yesssssssssss!


----------



## killarbee

acestro said:


> yesssssssssss!












pssssst :


----------



## acestro

I get the hint....


----------



## killarbee

some sort of boiga ?


----------



## acestro

nnnnnnnnnnnnope

but the vertical expansion of the neck is characteristic to its group in this part of the world


----------



## killarbee

Boiga jaspidea


----------



## acestro

Nope...

It's a kind of ... 'rat snake'


----------



## killarbee

acestro said:


> Nope...
> 
> It's a kind of ... 'rat snake'


weird i found this picture @ : http://allmalaysia.info/news/story.asp?fil...;sec=mi_sarawak


----------



## acestro

Hmmm.... I might have messed up







lemme double check... I didn't get the pic from that site tho...

I think you got it killerbee.... go ahead and post. I'm still figuring out how I confused myself!


----------



## killarbee

acestro said:


> Hmmm.... I might have messed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lemme double check... I didn't get the pic from that site tho...
> 
> I think you got it killerbee.... go ahead and post. I'm still figuring out how I confused myself!










it was a coincidence actually that i found this picture whehe i was looking on google for "cat snake" images and this one showed up on the first page :laugh: so it was luck not knowledge









new picture :

View attachment 119762


----------



## acestro

That's an odd one... Is it a sort of lizard?...


----------



## killarbee

damn... it's indeed a member of the sub order Sauria


----------



## killarbee




----------



## CrocKeeper

Pygopus nigriceps
Western Hooded Scaly-foot

come on give us a tough one....


----------

